# 12v Computer Fan Wanted



## Batz (16/1/07)

Before I go to jaycar does anyone have a spare 12v computer fan they don't want?
I would like to fit one in my freezer.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/07)

Don't go to Jaycar Batz, try your nearest computer repair shop. Paid $10 for a newish one and an old one was free, both still going. Bet you could even score one at the tip shop, might have to buy the whole PS for $5 though.

edit:


----------



## shonky (16/1/07)

Hi Batz

I can get you one.

PM me with your address details and I'll send it to you.

Cheers

Shonky


----------



## mobrien (16/1/07)

I can't help with computer fans....

but I decided not to got the computer fan route - instead I used a 12v cig lighter fan for a car. This had three main advantages:

1. It has a guard on it, so you can accidently brush the blades with hoses etc; 
2. Its bigger and faster = more wind
3. It has a swivel angle bracket on it, so I can eventually mount it and angle it where I want it

$16 at supercheap.....

I got an onld 12v power supply from a scanner and just hooked it up.

Just another option.

M


----------



## bonj (16/1/07)

Batz said:


> Before I go to jaycar does anyone have a spare 12v computer fan they don't want?
> I would like to fit one in my freezer.
> 
> Cheers
> Batz



I'll have a look in my junk... Fans don't seem to last long here though. The Disc Shop used to sell them cheaply... (www.thediscshop.com.au). Their website appears to be buggered at the moment, but they have a price list... fans range from $5 to $10 for what you want depending on size. Maroochydore store may be your closest.

UPDATE: Had a look in my junk, but no fans... Sorry Batz. 

Edit: Spelling, and Update.


----------

